# Philosophy: The Meaning of Life



## BDBoop

A thread in the CDZ bombed badly because the OP was determined that 'family' is the answer no matter what the question. I have come to the conclusion that passion is actually the right answer - and not in the tunnel-vision sense, but rather in the "Pleasantville" sense. Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.

So - the next questions would be:

1) what is your passion, and

2) are you making an effort to fulfill that desire?

In my mind, that leads to my next question. Are you so single-mindedly following that chosen path that you are blind to what else life has to offer?


----------



## syrenn

there is no "meaning to life" It is just.... life. 

the meaning is what you make it to be. Yes, that could be called your passion....or passions. 

I don't think there is one answer. We all change. What we are passionate about in youth may not be the same as you get older.


the meaning of life, right now, this moment for me..... is the warm kitten in my robe. Ask me again in a few hours....and i may say..... coffee!


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> there is no "meaning to life" It is just.... life.
> 
> the meaning is what you make it to be. Yes, that could be called your passion....or passions.
> 
> I don't think there is one answer. We all change. What we are passionate about in youth may not be the same as you get older.
> 
> 
> the meaning of life, right now, this moment for me..... is the warm kitten in my robe. Ask me again in a few hours....and i may say..... coffee!



If I had to guess, for you - and I'd probably be wrong, but I would guess cooking.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no "meaning to life" It is just.... life.
> 
> the meaning is what you make it to be. Yes, that could be called your passion....or passions.
> 
> I don't think there is one answer. We all change. What we are passionate about in youth may not be the same as you get older.
> 
> 
> the meaning of life, right now, this moment for me..... is the warm kitten in my robe. Ask me again in a few hours....and i may say..... coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to guess, for you - and I'd probably be wrong, but I would guess cooking.
Click to expand...


that would be one of them,yes..... for a very long time it was ballet and art.  Which is why i say there is no meaning...it is just life. _I relish....life. _


----------



## manifold

When you consider the alternative, the meaning of life is life itself.


----------



## BDBoop

manifold said:


> When you consider the alternative, the meaning of life is life itself.



Some consider the alternative, and it wins out because there is no passion to be found.


----------



## manifold

BDBoop said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you consider the alternative, the meaning of life is life itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some consider the alternative, and it wins out because there is no passion to be found.
Click to expand...


I was speaking philosophically, not about troubled individuals.


----------



## BDBoop

manifold said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you consider the alternative, the meaning of life is life itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some consider the alternative, and it wins out because there is no passion to be found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was speaking philosophically, not about troubled individuals.
Click to expand...


And I was speaking of the same. When you consider the alternative, for some that is a better choice.

Or were we meant to /end thread when you posted that Brilliant Gem.


----------



## hjmick

Why are there so many threads on this? Did you people not see the movie?!


----------



## BDBoop

hjmick said:


> why are there so many threads on this? Did you people not see the movie?!



42.


----------



## syrenn

hjmick said:


> Why are there so many threads on this? Did you people not see the movie?!



I actually think this is a better thread..... and better placenta. 

most of the other ones asking are asking for an agenda response that agrees with their religious ideals... and will brook no other opinions. They ask no so much for opinions... but reassurance of their own particular values.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are there so many threads on this? Did you people not see the movie?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42.
Click to expand...


pineapples!!




i am passionate about pineapples......i love them! Mana on a hot day!


----------



## manifold

BDBoop said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some consider the alternative, and it wins out because there is no passion to be found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking philosophically, not about troubled individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I was speaking of the same. When you consider the alternative, for some that is a better choice.
> 
> Or were we meant to /end thread when you posted that Brilliant Gem.
Click to expand...


Again, I'm not talking about troubled individuals. I was under the impression that this was a philosophical topic in the philosophy forum.

The alternative to life is nothingness. A universe with nothing but lifeless hunks of matter.
When one considers that, life is meaning, in and of itself.

I honestly don't give two craps about some cutter who was bullied into committing suicide, nor do I consider discussions of that particularly "philosophical." But to each his own.


----------



## BDBoop

I find your answer very simplistic. It seems to assert that a life ill-lived is better than no life at all.

I disagree.


----------



## AquaAthena

*The Meaning of Life*

Opportunity.


----------



## Michelle420

BDBoop said:


> A thread in the CDZ bombed badly because the OP was determined that 'family' is the answer no matter what the question. I have come to the conclusion that passion is actually the right answer - and not in the tunnel-vision sense, but rather in the "Pleasantville" sense. Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.
> 
> So - the next questions would be:
> 
> 1) what is your passion, and
> 
> 2) are you making an effort to fulfill that desire?
> 
> In my mind, that leads to my next question. Are you so single-mindedly following that chosen path that you are blind to what else life has to offer?



I am not sure what the meaning is.

I am not passionate about anything.

For the most part life is depressing but I just move through it.

I care about people.


----------



## BDBoop

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread in the CDZ bombed badly because the OP was determined that 'family' is the answer no matter what the question. I have come to the conclusion that passion is actually the right answer - and not in the tunnel-vision sense, but rather in the "Pleasantville" sense. Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.
> 
> So - the next questions would be:
> 
> 1) what is your passion, and
> 
> 2) are you making an effort to fulfill that desire?
> 
> In my mind, that leads to my next question. Are you so single-mindedly following that chosen path that you are blind to what else life has to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what the meaning is.
> 
> I am not passionate about anything.
> 
> For the most part life is depressing but I just move through it.
> 
> I care about people.
Click to expand...


Were you passionate about anything before June?


----------



## Michelle420

BDBoop said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread in the CDZ bombed badly because the OP was determined that 'family' is the answer no matter what the question. I have come to the conclusion that passion is actually the right answer - and not in the tunnel-vision sense, but rather in the "Pleasantville" sense. Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.
> 
> So - the next questions would be:
> 
> 1) what is your passion, and
> 
> 2) are you making an effort to fulfill that desire?
> 
> In my mind, that leads to my next question. Are you so single-mindedly following that chosen path that you are blind to what else life has to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what the meaning is.
> 
> I am not passionate about anything.
> 
> For the most part life is depressing but I just move through it.
> 
> I care about people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you passionate about anything before June?
Click to expand...


Well my sister's suicide in june was the 3rd death I had this year, prior to her death my cousin and my dad. 

Aside from 2013 being the worst year in my life ever......

I care about human issues  and people who are suffering.

I wouldn't say I am passionate about anything tho.

No hobbies.


----------



## BDBoop

drifter said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what the meaning is.
> 
> I am not passionate about anything.
> 
> For the most part life is depressing but I just move through it.
> 
> I care about people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you passionate about anything before June?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well my sister's suicide in june was the 3rd death I had this year, prior to her death my cousin and my dad.
> 
> Aside from 2013 being the worst year in my life ever......
> 
> I care about human issues  and people who are suffering.
> 
> I wouldn't say I am passionate about anything tho.
> 
> No hobbies.
Click to expand...


Honey, I would be seeing life in shades of gray myself had I sustained that many losses in such a short time frame. When my marriage was destroyed, I was given to bouts of crying on a regular basis, just storms of weeping, felt like my heart was literally shattering. That went on for a few months. And that is NOTHING compared to what you've sustained.

Mourning one loss, traditionally, was a year. You got triple-whammied. It's like an emotional amputation that you've been through.


----------



## manifold

BDBoop said:


> I find your answer very simplistic. It seems to assert that a life ill-lived is better than no life at all.
> 
> I disagree.



It was simplistic.

As for your key takeaway all I can say is that's quite a stretch.


----------



## bendog

My church reading group is currently on the Brothers Karamazov.  While I'm still uncertain exactly where my group is taking me on this journey, I recall studying the book decades ago in undergrad, and the themes of belief in God and Doubt, and gaining self-knowledge through suffering.  

I think we are focusing on the conflict between nilhism and belief ... which is not what I recall being the subject of undergrad studies.  However, as to your original poll, one theme is that without God giving people free will, there would not be evil.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> A thread in the CDZ bombed badly because the OP was determined that 'family' is the answer no matter what the question. I have come to the conclusion that passion is actually the right answer - and not in the tunnel-vision sense, but rather in the "Pleasantville" sense. Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.
> 
> So - the next questions would be:
> 
> 1) what is your passion, and
> 
> 2) are you making an effort to fulfill that desire?
> 
> In my mind, that leads to my next question. Are you so single-mindedly following that chosen path that you are blind to what else life has to offer?



My passions are my guitars and my guns, playing music and shooting. My great loves are my wife, my dog, my kids, my grandkids.

And I think you are close, these are the things that make life precious. Are the "the meaning?" How can they be? They are relevant only to me. Is passion itself the meaning? Maybe, but Siddhartha claimed the opposite, that a mellow disinterest was the key to life.


----------



## BDBoop

Uncensored2008 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread in the CDZ bombed badly because the OP was determined that 'family' is the answer no matter what the question. I have come to the conclusion that passion is actually the right answer - and not in the tunnel-vision sense, but rather in the "Pleasantville" sense. Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.
> 
> So - the next questions would be:
> 
> 1) what is your passion, and
> 
> 2) are you making an effort to fulfill that desire?
> 
> In my mind, that leads to my next question. Are you so single-mindedly following that chosen path that you are blind to what else life has to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My passions are my guitars and my guns, playing music and shooting. My great loves are my wife, my dog, my kids, my grandkids.
> 
> And I think you are close, these are the things that make life precious. Are the "the meaning?" How can they be? They are relevant only to me. Is passion itself the meaning? Maybe, but Siddhartha claimed the opposite, that a mellow disinterest was the key to life.
Click to expand...


Ack. Not sure I can do mellow disinterest. Not regarding anything that matters - which probably brings me full circle.

Anybody who has suffered a debilitating loss found out instantaneously what suddenly didn't matter anymore. Being right and having the last word, for instance.


----------



## MisterBeale

BDBoop said:


> A thread in the CDZ bombed badly because the OP was determined that 'family' is the answer no matter what the question. I have come to the conclusion that passion is actually the right answer - and not in the tunnel-vision sense, but rather in the "Pleasantville" sense. Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.
> 
> So - the next questions would be:
> 
> 1) what is your passion, and
> 
> 2) are you making an effort to fulfill that desire?
> 
> In my mind, that leads to my next question. Are you so single-mindedly following that chosen path that you are blind to what else life has to offer?



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxY31-FcDVA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxY31-FcDVA[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

bendog said:


> My church reading group is currently on the Brothers Karamazov.  While I'm still uncertain exactly where my group is taking me on this journey, I recall studying the book decades ago in undergrad, and the themes of belief in God and Doubt, and gaining self-knowledge through suffering.
> 
> I think we are focusing on the conflict between nilhism and belief ... which is not what I recall being the subject of undergrad studies.  However, as to your original poll, one theme is that without God giving people free will, there would not be evil.



I'm sorry. I like you muchly, but you appear to be answering a different question than the one I asked.


----------



## syrenn

passions.... so many of them, and so little time. 

The meaning of life could very well be to experience as much as you possible can.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> Ack. Not sure I can do mellow disinterest. Not regarding anything that matters - which probably brings me full circle.
> 
> Anybody who has suffered a debilitating loss found out instantaneously what suddenly didn't matter anymore. Being right and having the last word, for instance.



I hear you.

I lost interest in Buddhism faster than any other religion I've looked it.

I'm with Syrenn, passion gives meaning to life.


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> there is no "meaning to life" It is just.... life.
> 
> the meaning is what you make it to be. Yes, that could be called your passion....or passions.
> 
> I don't think there is one answer.






The question is the answer.


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> My passions are my guitars and my guns, playing music and shooting.





So, if you could make a guitar that shoots you'd be in heaven! 



http://www.officialpsds.com/images/thumbs/Gun-Guitar-Vector-psd34366.png


----------



## syrenn

Uncensored2008 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ack. Not sure I can do mellow disinterest. Not regarding anything that matters - which probably brings me full circle.
> 
> Anybody who has suffered a debilitating loss found out instantaneously what suddenly didn't matter anymore. Being right and having the last word, for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you.
> 
> I lost interest in Buddhism faster than any other religion I've looked it.
> 
> I'm with Syrenn, passion gives meaning to life.
Click to expand...

Actually, boop is the one who came up with passion.... and ill agree with that too.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My passions are my guitars and my guns, playing music and shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you could make a guitar that shoots you'd be in heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.officialpsds.com/images/thumbs/Gun-Guitar-Vector-psd34366.png
Click to expand...


i am sure they are out there somewhere..... lol.


----------



## Uncensored2008

syrenn said:


> Actually, boop is the one who came up with passion.... and ill agree with that too.



All the beautiful women... I get them mixed up!


----------



## BDBoop

Uncensored2008 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, boop is the one who came up with passion.... and ill agree with that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the beautiful women... I get them mixed up!
Click to expand...


Awesome save! The Russian judge was especially impressed.


----------



## ZenBubba

I think _fulfillment_ gives life meaning. I don't know if my word is any different than "passionate" is in this context.

It seems people go to great extremes and make great sacrifices to arrive at a state of fulfillment.

On the other hand it could be an excellent way to distract yourself from realizing that life has no meaning.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

I'd say in order to believe our lives must have a meaning because we exist is to believe some deity created us. Since that's not what I believe I think we all find some meaning for ourselves, but it isn't a universally applicable meaning, just our's. Our ego is what makes us think we're special but as if often the case, as soon as we die in an accident of some sort we realize, for however brief a moment we're in fact meaningless.

The universe can support life given the right conditions. So Earth having those conditions sees life spring up and flourish. But it doesn't mean that the life here was put here by design. Simply that given the right conditions life will occur everywhere those conditions are present. And in a universe as big as this, even a 1 in a billion chance of something occuring, like life springing up from lifelessness ensure life will spring up millions of times. It's the law of large numbers in action.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Delta4Embassy said:


> I'd say in order to believe our lives must have a meaning because we exist is to believe some deity created us. Since that's not what I believe I think we all find some meaning for ourselves, but it isn't a universally applicable meaning, just our's. Our ego is what makes us think we're special but as if often the case, as soon as we die in an accident of some sort we realize, for however brief a moment we're in fact meaningless.
> 
> The universe can support life given the right conditions. So Earth having those conditions sees life spring up and flourish. But it doesn't mean that the life here was put here by design. Simply that given the right conditions life will occur everywhere those conditions are present. And in a universe as big as this, even a 1 in a billion chance of something occuring, like life springing up from lifelessness ensure life will spring up millions of times. It's the law of large numbers in action.



As far as I can tell, once we die, what we are is gone forever. It may be that on a quantum level, we reform into other configurations, but only in bits and pieces as atoms and particles disperse into the great sea of energy. Thus, what is us, is gone for good.

I admit that this does make "meaning" a bit tough. I live my life as a quest to experience, but anything I am will be gone in a short while. What is the meaning of it all? Sadly, I think there is no meaning.  Some seek a god to give meaning to this, but there is nothing to suggest that such a god actually exists. Our desire for meaning is not enough to change reality. 

Perhaps there is some cosmic reality in dimensions unseen, in brane-worlds unfathomed. But there is no evidence that conscience survives the physical host.


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Some seek a god to give meaning to this, but there is nothing to suggest that such a god actually exists.





An awful lot of people disagree with you on that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

42


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> An awful lot of people disagree with you on that.



Basing the disagreement on faith, not evidence.


----------



## JakeStarkey

For me the essence involves being actively aware of the struggle between rationalism and empiricism in comprehending form.  Yet I believe that a dead in death wrappings sat up in a tomb 2,000 years ago.  So, no, I don't have the answer.


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> An awful lot of people disagree with you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basing the disagreement on faith, not evidence.
Click to expand...




"Evidence" is a plastic term, and scientists are not without faith of their own.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

BDBoop said:


> A thread in the CDZ bombed badly because the OP was determined that 'family' is the answer no matter what the question. I have come to the conclusion that passion is actually the right answer - and not in the tunnel-vision sense, but rather in the "Pleasantville" sense. Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.
> 
> So - the next questions would be:
> 
> 1) what is your passion, and
> 
> 2) are you making an effort to fulfill that desire?
> 
> In my mind, that leads to my next question. Are you so single-mindedly following that chosen path that you are blind to what else life has to offer?



Only meaning of life is that thanks to gravity, matter crashes itno other matter forming more complex systems like stars, planets, and organic molecules. Over billions of years, every so often organic molecules become living things like human beings, whales, and koala bears. But life existing ultimately is no more remarkable or significant or meaningful than stars and planets existing. Because they can exist, they do exist. It's just the human brain and ego that makes a simple process and statistical probability into something spiritually significant.

When our star enters its red giant phase in 3 or 4 billion years and expands incinerating the Earth, all questions of how meaningful life is will be answered - it isn't. Of course, a  big rock like Apophis could take us out in 2029 and answer things much sooner.


----------



## syrenn

Delta4Embassy said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thread in the CDZ bombed badly because the OP was determined that 'family' is the answer no matter what the question. I have come to the conclusion that passion is actually the right answer - and not in the tunnel-vision sense, but rather in the "Pleasantville" sense. Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.
> 
> So - the next questions would be:
> 
> 1) what is your passion, and
> 
> 2) are you making an effort to fulfill that desire?
> 
> In my mind, that leads to my next question. Are you so single-mindedly following that chosen path that you are blind to what else life has to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only meaning of life is that thanks to gravity, matter crashes itno other matter forming more complex systems like stars, planets, and organic molecules. Over billions of years, every so often organic molecules become living things like human beings, whales, and koala bears. But life existing ultimately is no more remarkable or significant or meaningful than stars and planets existing. Because they can exist, they do exist. It's just the human brain and ego that makes a simple process and statistical probability into something spiritually significant.
> 
> When our star enters its red giant phase in 3 or 4 billion years and expands incinerating the Earth, all questions of how meaningful life is will be answered - it isn't. Of course, a  big rock like Apophis could take us out in 2029 and answer things much sooner.
Click to expand...


good to know!!

so i guess your crap about the needs of the many out weighing the needs of the few is all just crap......


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"I shaII think of a sharp retort
whiIe I am getting your roast chicken."

"It's a wise man who knows
when to throw in the toweI."

"And it is a moron who gives advice
to a horse's ass."
- "Victor/Victoria"


----------



## midcan5

If I were pressed for an answer, I'd have to say community gives meaning to life. Consider only the dialogue in this thread. All that we are grows out of the community of life, of other people, known or studied or read, nothing important is missing from community, nothing matters outside it. Think about it for a few moments.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> A thread in the CDZ bombed badly because the OP was determined that 'family' is the answer no matter what the question. I have come to the conclusion that passion is actually the right answer - and not in the tunnel-vision sense, but rather in the "Pleasantville" sense. Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.
> 
> So - the next questions would be:
> 
> 1) what is your passion, and
> 
> 2) are you making an effort to fulfill that desire?
> 
> In my mind, that leads to my next question. Are you so single-mindedly following that chosen path that you are blind to what else life has to offer?



A rational debate in the CDZ is not possible due to the moderator of that forum.  A debate will flourish more here, where there is no fear of politically motivated reprisal for holding views not popular.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

When explaining science to non-scientists simplifying things is the only way. Besides, if one can't explain his point succinctly and simply he isn't clear on the facts himself.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Delta4Embassy said:


> When explaining science to non-scientists simplifying things is the only way. Besides, if one can't explain his point succinctly and simply he isn't clear on the facts himself.



When explaining science to non-scientists, the first lesson to impart is that science is a process, a methodology for discovery, no a result.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

midcan5 said:


> If I were pressed for an answer, I'd have to say community gives meaning to life. Consider only the dialogue in this thread. All that we are grows out of the community of life, of other people, known or studied or read, nothing important is missing from community, nothing matters outside it. Think about it for a few moments.



Your life is meaningless unless other  people exist to validate it? 

How sad.


----------



## midcan5

Quantum Windbag said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were pressed for an answer, I'd have to say community gives meaning to life. Consider only the dialogue in this thread. All that we are grows out of the community of life, of other people, known or studied or read, nothing important is missing from community, nothing matters outside it. Think about it for a few moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your life is meaningless unless other  people exist to validate it?
> 
> How sad.
Click to expand...


Life without other people would not be life.  There's is nothing sad about family, friends, and all the various things connected to each. You must not have those things if you really think outside of community you'd be self sufficient. Today our entire family gets together to watch the game, good food wine and beer, and family and friends, what could be better. 

"Most interactions with people that you trust, people that you love, or people that just need to cooperate with on an immediate basis, take the form of From each according to their abilities, to each according to their needs. It doesnt matter if youre working for the government, working for a corporation, or working in your family; if you need to fix the toilet because its leaking and you say Hand me the wrench, the other guy doesnt say What do I get for that? Its not an exchange; people act according to their abilities to chip in. Ironically communism is applied because its the only thing that works; its the most efficient way to allocate resources. Thus I like to say that you could argue that capitalism is just a bad way of organizing communism."  David Graeber


"Everyone has the right to a standard of living adequate for the health and well-being of himself and of his family, including food, clothing, housing and medical care and necessary social services, and the right to security in the event of unemployment, sickness, disability, widowhood, old age or other lack of livelihood in circumstances beyond his control. ¶ Motherhood and childhood are entitled to special care and assistance. All children, whether born in or out of wedlock, shall enjoy the same social protection." Universal Declaration of Human Rights


"Libertarian solutions favored by the political right have contributed even more directly to the erosion of social responsibilities and valued forms of communal life, particularly in the UK and the US. Far from producing beneficial communal consequences, the invisible hand of unregulated free-market capitalism undermines the family (e.g., few corporations provide enough leave to parents of newborn children), disrupts local communities (e.g., following plant closings or the shifting of corporate headquarters), and corrupts the political process (e.g., US politicians are often dependent on economic interest groups for their political survival, with the consequence that they no longer represent the community at large). Moreover, the valorization of greed in the Thatcher/Reagan era justified the extension of instrumental considerations governing relationships in the marketplace into spheres previously informed by a sense of uncalculated reciprocity and civil obligation. This trend has been reinforced by increasing globalization, which pressures states into conforming to the dictates of the international marketplace."  Daniel Bell in Communitarianism (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)


----------



## editec

> Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.



Don't we all wish such sappy sentiments were actually true?

I know I do.

But then I ask myself...
_
What if your passion is to torture kittens or bugger little children?_

*There is no single all purpose formula for a happy life.*

We are not all the same, we do not have all the same choices.

NO offence but I just truly do get sick of these idiotic platitudes that are just _wrong._


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The best philosophical answer I've ever read concerning the meaning of life is by Victor Frankyl titled, Mans search for meaning.  He was a prisoner in one of Hitlers' death camps and it was the experiences of his imprisonment and suffering that he encounters the truth meaning of life.  For him. 

There is no wrong or right answer to the question because it is posed to the individual.  imo.  For one person the word family might fit for another person that word might be something else which is where I believe the original blogger made their mistake.  They want to answer family for everyone which obviously was a huge mistake.  Same goes for the atheist who demands God be left out of the question in order to accomodate their angst over the mere mention of Gods name.   Neither person is considering the individuality which God gave each and every one of us.   The answer is as unique as a snowflake to each individual alive.  imo.

My answer?  The meaning of life is to know God.  To have a relationship with my creator.  That is where my passion lies.  If you find a persons passion you'll find what gives meaning to their life because passion is the key - without passion there is only works and to me that is a very mundane existence.  I bore easily.  Without God there wouldn't be any meaning to my life.   I would  recommend reading Mans search for Meaning by Victor Frankyl to anyone questioning such things.  His book is a masterpiece.  

- Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

editec said:


> Whatever you are passionate about, if you follow that passion, that is where you find fulfillment and happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we all wish such sappy sentiments were actually true?
> 
> I know I do.
> 
> But then I ask myself...
> _
> What if your passion is to torture kittens or bugger little children?_
> 
> *There is no single all purpose formula for a happy life.*
> 
> We are not all the same, we do not have all the same choices.
> 
> NO offence but I just truly do get sick of these idiotic platitudes that are just _wrong._
Click to expand...



Obviously not every passion leads to fulfillment and some will lead to a persons destruction.    So what you've said is true.   Which leads me to something which led me to choosing to live my life for God many years ago.  What I did, Editec, was to say to live for Christ and to die for Christ promises the same reward.   Nothing else will.  Paul said for him to die was to gain Christ.  Why?  Because he lived for Christ now.  So therein was his passion, purpose and meaning to life.   

So let's do a word game and use a different word.  To live for money and expensive baubles - to live lavishly - to die is to gain money, expensive baubles and live lavishly?  No. It is over.  You cannot take money, material goods, your flesh with you when you die.  So for that person it is over.  He or she got whatever they got here and lost it all the moment they left this earth.  To the one who lived for his business, his work, his own happiness... when he dies?  He cannot take the business, the work or his happiness... he died but didn't gain Christ.    To live for Christ - can do - to die and gain Christ - can do - it is up to us to define what is most important. 

 It is a free will choice but ultimately the greatest meaning in life must transcend this dimension and go on to the next - heaven - so Christ is the only One who can do that for me.   There is nothing on this earth I can take with me.  Except Christ who lives in me today.   - Jeremiah


----------



## Delta4Embassy

My only meaning of life is this: be an asset every day, not a liability. I like imagining my neighbors say of me, "He's just a really nice guy." That's all I hope for. If your ego requires you to overcomplicate something simple like that then you need to do some soul-searching and figure out what you really value in life, and whether it's something you're overvalueing or not.


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YubSGNk67zU]The Meaning of Life discussed at a Arkansas Society of Freethinkers Meeting - YouTube[/ame]


----------

